# Halloween vids



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Not bad at all. My favorite part - "And No Pretty Boy Vampires!"

I like more of the atmospheric shots than when he has characters in the scenes. I dunno, some of the characters look too "clean" if you know what I mean.

But still, not bad at all. I'm really impressed this kind of work can be done at the amateur level.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

very cool! I bought the burning ghost (in blue) a couople weeks back, didn't realize they had new videos this year, will have to go back and check them out! thanks!

Well, I went to the site and checked out all the new videos, none of them have audio?? I like the new halloween 2010 but would like to hear the audio portion of it as well!


----------



## vidscenes (Sep 14, 2009)

The preview video for the long loop now has sound!


----------

